# How to turn split reins into a single rein



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an 8' single rein and it is the perfect length when riding my horse in his hackamore (long shanks). Now I have taken to riding him in an O ring snaffle and the rein is much too short for that. So I will be buying some new reins and the style I like only comes in two 8' split reins. I am a mess with split reins! What would be the best way to to attach the reins together? I was thinking of punching a hole in the leather and attaching them with a conway buckle. It seems to me like I've seen that done before. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you just tie them? For one of my students I put a brown rubber band around the split reins when she shows so she rememberss were to hold and doesn't drop one. Or you can cut them, hole punch them and put a rivet in to hold them together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Rubber bands are the quickest and cheapest way to go. Sometimes reins will come with a keeper (a little strip of leather - same principle as a rubber band) holding the reins together - if you're lucky the ones you want will have it or perhaps the tack store sells those separately. Punching a hole for a rivet or two holes for a bit of lacing will also work but that would diminish the value of the reins if you ever decided to sell them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Find the length that works and use electrical tape to hold them together. Been there done that. Don't lay them flat to tape or there will be bulges on the inside rein. Hold then as tho on a horse, add small pieces of tape to hold while you get the shape then tape how it will best suit your purposes.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I have tied split reins before, maybe it's because they weren't real leather but the knot never held. I wanted a nicer looking solution too. I know I have seen reins held together with buckles before, like someone figured out where they wanted them and did the buckle then cut the excess off. I'm not sure I would want to use tape or a rubber band as a permanent solution but those are great ideas for as I am figuring out exactly where I want the length.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you are able you can add a buckle. Asthtically pleasing and functional. The conway buckle should work though but will add a little bit of weight. If you dont mind it then it wont matter.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

A leather lace. You can tie and wrap it to look attractive.

When my daughter was little she had a set of reins that I put a couple stick on velcro dots on the ends. Was just a nylon bridle but she didn't like the knot and I didn't really want another thing for her to get hung up in. The velcro saved the reins from a casual fumble but wouldn't hold her if she got hung up.


----------

